# Delving into the unknown....



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Two or three years ago I acquired a Seiko EL-370 electro mechanical watch for 'spares' . Well it has been ticking away for the last couple of years on a shelf, with the second hand going round but the hands immobile, not even being able to be set as the crown won't turn in the setting position, jammed solid....

Well with isolation boredom setting in I decided to finally try to see what the problem was.....

With the hands, dial and day wheel removed we are getting nearer the problem.....










Next stage was to remove the date wheel .......










Closer but still cant see the problem....

One level lower and all is revealed....










A few more bits removed and the offending part....

The minute wheel which ........

a) a should be in one piece and not two

and

b) should have a full set of teeth......



















At this moment I can't find a parts list for the 3703 cal. so cannot find the part number for this piece, though I suspect we are talking unicorn droppings for rarity....

I suspect that the only source would be another movement. Does anyone on here have a dead 3703 movement that they would be willing to part with? I do have a complete, but electrically non functional, Seiko 3303 movement that is available for trade....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Can't help you with another movement but thanks for the post and pictures of the detective work.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Like hens teeth Im afraid... But good luck!


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I would have a think about other Seiko watches that use those plastic parts, I have a load of 7T32, 7T42, 7T62, and 7T92 movements which use the same date wheel, hour wheel.

I am not saying that these movements will help you, but Seiko are pretty good at making parts that jump across different movements. It could be that if you look at other movements produced around the same time as the one you are trying to fix you may be able to locate a suitable donor.

Sometimes you have to think outside the box.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Just noticed that an image has vanished from my original post..... :huh:

Anyway here is the elusive image...










An update on this is that I tracked down a replacement 3rd wheel to a watch parts dealer in Naples, Italy... the not so good news that, due to the Covid-19 lockdown there, the shop was shut... However with the very recent relaxation there of the lockdown, my order has now been accepted and the part 'should' be with me in the not too distant future. I'll update the thread when it arrives.....


----------

